# Chrollo & Hisoka vs Netero



## Finalbeta (Mar 9, 2016)

Chrollo & Hisoka in their Prime
vs 
Old Netero (Meruem fight)

Sides don't have knowledge  each others

Who would win and why?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 9, 2016)

I think Netero wins with extreme difficulty. 

His durability is way higher than anything we saw chrollo or hisoka dish out. The two will have to use a lot of creativity and teamwork just to survive. 

His firepower and speed are also too high. Crushing Hisoka or Chrollo with a critical blow is going to happen pretty fast.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 9, 2016)

Netero's attack speed is too much for them.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 9, 2016)

Even the King couldn't outspeed Netero's prayer, and I don't think Chrollo or Hisoka could figure out Netero's "rhythm" the way The King did.

Then again, HxH is very situational, if it's an enclosed space, then Netero definitely has the advantage.

Anyway, Netero wins way more times on average than Chrollo and Hisoka.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 9, 2016)

I think the HxH top/high tiers are a little too overrrated

Chrollo is > Zeno and Silva 
Zeno no diffed Cheetu
Knuckle struggled against him

Or maybe my memory just sucks? 

I think it's high diff win by the duo


----------



## Imagine (Mar 9, 2016)

Chrollo isn't > Zeno and Silva.

He manged to hold them off but he didn't beat them or anything. They actually stopped.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 9, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Chrollo isn't > Zeno and Silva.
> 
> He manged to hold them off but he didn't beat them or anything. They actually stopped.



To be fair though he was trying to steal their skills too. And it was 2 versus one. Not that I think Chrollo is stronger than the assassins, just that their battle unfortunately didn't show off the characters.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 9, 2016)

Zeno fucking said if Chrollo wanted him dead, then he could do it, but he wanted to steal their abilities so he was struggling. 

Silva killed Cheetu with a surprise attack. That doesnt make him stronger than Knuckle based off that


----------



## Sablés (Mar 9, 2016)

No

Zeno said the outcome wouldn't be as definitive as him murdering Chrollo while the latter was holding back which suggests they're comparable at least.

Selective reading OP


----------



## Imagine (Mar 9, 2016)

Which means he would trip and land onto Silva's fists.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 9, 2016)

Liquid said:


> No
> 
> Zeno said the outcome wouldn't be as definitive as him murdering Chrollo while the latter was holding back which suggests they're comparable at least.
> 
> Selective reading OP



He said that he would most likely win unless Chrollo actually decided to try and kill him 1 on 1.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 9, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Even the King couldn't outspeed Netero's prayer, and I don't think Chrollo or Hisoka could figure out Netero's "rhythm" the way The King did.
> 
> *Then again, HxH is very situational, if it's an enclosed space, then Netero definitely has the advantage.
> *
> ...



Would him, really ? Indoor Fish comes to mind .


----------



## Sablés (Mar 9, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> He said that he would most likely win unless Chrollo actually decided to try and kill him 1 on 1.



thanks for repeating what I just said


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 9, 2016)

Liquid said:


> thanks for repeating what I just said



it was basically what I said in the first place, I just worded it wrong


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 9, 2016)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Would him, really ? Indoor Fish comes to mind .



Indoor Fish is worthless. It's slow and doesn't kill. It's best used for torture. What's that going to do when there's buddha arms smashing everything up likely faster than Chrollo can perceive?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 9, 2016)

It's invisible and unnoticeable . I think it's quite useful .


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 9, 2016)

Wouldn't you be able to see the fish with Gyo?

Someone as perspective and experienced as Netero would notice him casting that shit.

Also, Silva no diffing Cheetu isn't that big of a deal. The difference between Cheetu and The King is insane. I really doubt Zeno, Chrollo or Hisoka could even beat any of the royal guard on their own.


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 9, 2016)

The only thing this thread has going for it is the fact that Chrollo scales to Zeno; who gave no fucks towards Pitou after feeling how strong he was. Who pre training Netero mused he could possibly be inferior to. 

Still amounts to nothing when Zeno stated himself that he'd lose to Netero. 

Why is Hisoka even here? He'd lose to Razor, let alone anyone between him and Netero.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 9, 2016)

Netero manhandled Meruem, who only survived as long as he did because of his extraordinary durability. Neither of these guys have anything resembling enough feats to take this. By hype, they might survive long enough to try something before getting turned into smears on the ground.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 9, 2016)

According to the databook, Hisoka and Razor are equals, and only one point down from Chrollo(Hisoka has more talent while Chrollo has more spirit)


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 9, 2016)

Razor would beat Hisokas ass . That databook had Tzesugera's total points the same as Kurapika who killed Uvo


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 9, 2016)

When did this outlook on Hisoka being weaker than Razor start?


----------



## Fujita (Mar 9, 2016)

Razor beats Hisoka in terms of raw power, but that doesn't necessarily mean he'd beat him in a fight. 

And I'm... not particularly fond of that databook, if that's the one that gives everybody a score from 1-5 in each stat, and adds up all the stats.


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 9, 2016)

Fujita said:


> Razor beats Hisoka in terms of raw power, but that doesn't necessarily mean he'd beat him in a fight



Strength, durability, AOE, Hatsu, Range. Probably stamina and speed as well. All go to Razor.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 9, 2016)

idk about hatsu but the rest yeah


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 9, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Strength, durability, AOE, Hatsu, Range. Probably stamina and speed as well. All go to Razor.





Hisoka bounced back the strongest throw in the whole game and won the match in a scenario that was setup for Razor to win.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 9, 2016)

Hisoka busted his hands reflecting one of Razor's attacks, sure, but as we saw with Gotoh, making it inconvenient for Hisoka to simply grab your attacks with bungee gum absolutely doesn't guarantee you the victory. Even the fact that he was able to reflect it at all implies that his bungee gum, if not his relatively vulnerable fingers, can handle the kind of power that Razor can dish out (as far as Razor's feats go). Hisoka's ability is incredibly versatile. It doesn't let him directly dish out tons of damage (which is why Razor probably has the edge in raw power), but it makes him a pain to fight.


----------



## Kaaant (Mar 9, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> Hisoka bounced back the strongest throw in the whole game and won the match in a scenario that was setup for Razor to win.



A throw that didn't even scratch him, whilst a weaker one broke Hisoka's fingers.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 9, 2016)

Razor wasn't even moving the whole game. He stood in the same spot and easily returned the ball that Hisoka threw back. Plus he's got those exploding aura balls


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't see the odds being in favor of Chrollo in a rematch with Zeno, even if he's going for the kill. He outright admitted he couldn't defend against Zeno's enhanced attacks, and Skill Hunter's deficiencies in real time combat were exposed and exploited. Even if Chrollo were holding back on his more potent abilities, the palace invasion showed that so was Zeno.



Kaaant said:


> The only thing this thread has going for it is the fact that Chrollo scales to Zeno; *who gave no fucks towards Pitou after feeling how strong he was.*



He's a professional assassin, so he's not going to be outwardly freaking out at his opponent's power, no matter how much of a monster they are. Even still you could see his face twitch just a little when his aura comes into contact with Pitou's. And he and Netero practically freeze up when Pitou activated Doctor Blythe.


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 9, 2016)

Netero wins, they get fucking blitzed and it wouldn't take him more than 2 seconds to kill Hisoka.

Also yea Chrollo is close to Zeno's lvl and they'd both get killed by any Royal Guard in a fight.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 10, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> A throw that didn't even scratch him, whilst a weaker one broke Hisoka's fingers.



The weaker one was a surprise attack, while Razors deflected throw off Gon's attack was a much more powerful attack that was coming straight for Gon/Hisoka.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 22, 2016)

So, will anything change now?


----------



## Imagine (Apr 22, 2016)

Did Chrollo/Hisoka fight a character stronger than Meruem recently or was there a statement that put either of them on par with Netero/Meruem? If not then you have no reason to bump this.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 22, 2016)

> So, will anything change now?



Did Hisoka and Chrollo do anything in the new chapter?


----------



## Katsuargi (Apr 22, 2016)

They're fighting in a deathmatch, which I imagine is a decent indication that they're peers.

It puts Hisoka likely comfortably on Chrollo's level, but no new feats that give them any scaling towards Netero or Mereum.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't see any valid argument why Netero wouldn't crash them like bugs. They might scale to whoever and whatever, but that doesn't mean they scale anywhere near Netero, so yeah. Besides, even if you assume Chrollo's pulling bullshit out of his book, he still has quite a lot of restrictions, while fighting at a slower pace and smaller range than Netero, who has no serious restrictions whatsoever with his statue.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 22, 2016)

Netero low difficulty, too fast for them, too powerful as well, their auras are pretty weak compared to the Royal Guard's or Meruem's.

I think even Yupi or Pitou would win this fight w/o being pushed too much tbh.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 23, 2016)

Netero high or extreme.

The duo extremes Yupi or Pitou


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Apr 23, 2016)

Netero still one shots both of them.


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 24, 2016)

Why would Netero need high or extreme diff to beat those guys?
They can't even get close to him, Netero's kannon blitzed Pitou who has much faster reaction time + is much faster than Chrollo/Hisoka too.
Hell even the King couldn't react to Netero's attacks, he had to either block or predict where he would strike.

Also Yupi would most likely low diff Hisoka and Chrollo unless Chrolo has some very hax hatsu that can trick Yupi since the ant is pretty stupid.

The gap in power is sometimes underestimated, Yupi was over 10 times stronger than Morel just in term of raw Nen aura, the physical gap between the two was probably far bigger than that.


----------

